# my wife on talkclassical



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So I showed my wife one of my posts here, one that I thought was funny and, you know, stuff like that. And her response was:

"_*THIS*_ is what you do instead of coming to bed with me at night?"

Knowing this, I suppose some of you reading my posts will occasionally say, "_*THIS*_ is what you do instead of going to bed with your wife at night?"


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Get her her own computer and set her up with an account on TC then you can get really companionable!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

science said:


> So I showed my wife one of my posts here, one that I thought was funny and, you know, stuff like that. And her response was:
> 
> "_*THIS*_ is what you do instead of coming to bed with me at night?"


She got you good with that one. What will you do now?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

If things go on this way, we'll have to rename the forum Pillow-talkClassical.com.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

science said:


> So I showed my wife one of my posts here, one that I thought was funny and, you know, stuff like that. And her response was:
> 
> "_*THIS*_ is what you do instead of coming to bed with me at night?"
> 
> Knowing this, I suppose some of you reading my posts will occasionally say, "_*THIS*_ is what you do instead of going to bed with your wife at night?"


Most of the logical responses to that are Politically Incorrect.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Most of the logical responses to that are Politically Incorrect.


Fire me a PM if you've got something good :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Erm... please don't take offence at me, but does your wife really think the bed activities are the only dimension of marital life worth sharing, and she has zero interest in your more intellectual pursuits?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Erm... please don't take offence at me, but does your wife really think the bed activities are the only dimension of marital life worth sharing, and she has zero interest in your more intellectual pursuits?


You could assume that they sleep in the same bed. When Science stumbles into bed hours after she retires, he wakes her. Her interest during that time is a good night's sleep.

[I am 76; maybe I am forgetting something.]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Get her her own computer and set her up with an account on TC then you can get really companionable!


I have tried. Maybe I should just create an account for her and then... give it to her as a Valentine's Day present!

I'm sure she will appreciate that so much more than just another piece of jewellery or flowers or whatever.

Edit: This would be to go in an entirely too serious direction, but in fact I wouldn't want her here. I think a lot of our discussions... our attitudes, actually... would tend to turn her off to our music rather than invite her to more of it. That's fine, none of us have any obligation to be classical music missionaries, but it is something we could think about.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Erm... please don't take offence at me, but does your wife really think the bed activities are the only dimension of marital life worth sharing, and she has zero interest in your more intellectual pursuits?


Actually she's a fairly intellectual lady. But she's not very interested in classical music, not very interested in any kind of music for that matter.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I sometimes show my man my posts on this forum that I think, might interest him (such as the German music vs. Russian music poll - he loved the results  ). He is registered here too, but very seldom writes anything. 

Ah yes, and he greatly enjoyed our tour of Bayreuth together  That is probably the only place in Germany that I know about more than he does.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It's all your fault, you must have showed wrong post. Next time come to bed with laptop and say, "let's read _What's The Point of Atonal Music?_ till it dawns!". Then she'll understand.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Not everybody has the OP problem.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Not everybody has the OP problem.


And the OP doesn't have everybody's problems!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

science said:


> And the OP doesn't have everybody's problems!


What you describe though sounds pretty typical. Very few couples, IMO, go to bed at the same time. Everyone needs their "space".


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

science said:


> So I showed my wife one of my posts here, one that I thought was funny and, you know, stuff like that. And her response was:
> 
> "_*THIS*_ is what you do instead of coming to bed with me at night?"
> 
> Knowing this, I suppose some of you reading my posts will occasionally say, "_*THIS*_ is what you do instead of going to bed with your wife at night?"


I'm usually asked the same thing in the morning, but I have to get my priorities right!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Not everybody has the OP problem.


I do! hence the nickname, but mine is happy (ish) with it ..... she thinks its very unlikely that I'll get up to any mischief on here and at least she knows where I am ...... as the future mother-in-law told one of my friends about her fiancee "I know its odd that a young man prefers painting model soldiers to going to the pub, but at least you'll always know where he is in the evening!"


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I find it interesting that others have such similar problems. I give my wife very little to complain about so she invents things. Classical music being one. I used to joke that I could come home and, upon being asked of my whereabouts, respond with, "I've been to the strip club." My wife's response would be, "Don't you lie to me! I know you've been golfing!"


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

scratchgolf said:


> I find it interesting that others have such similar problems. I give my wife very little to complain about so she invents things. Classical music being one. I used to joke that I could come home and, upon being asked of my whereabouts, respond with, "I've been to the strip club." My wife's response would be, "Don't you lie to me! I know you've been golfing!"


A friend of mine with a similar problem told me that, when he was married, his wife accused him of being like an alcoholic, but instead of sneaking liquor into the house, he was sneaking in music. He didn't want her to know how much money he was spending. When he told me that, it really hit me because....


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

science said:


> A friend of mine with a similar problem told me that, when he was married, his wife accused him of being like an alcoholic, but instead of sneaking liquor into the house, he was sneaking in music. He didn't want her to know how much money he was spending. When he told me that, it really hit me because....


Now imagine a man who does both......er.....on second thought, disregard.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Seems like you are not alone in your dilemma, Science.:lol:


----------

